# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Best new bowlbacks come from the La Bottega del Mandolino

## MandolinoNapoletano

Alright guys I know a lot of you guys are interested in modern bowlbacks.  However unfortunately for the modern classical mandolinists the Calace workshop now cares about only living on it's name instead of maintaining its tradition of beautifully built instruments.  However there is still HOPE left out there for us.  I recently tried a mandolin coming from La Bottega del Mandolino workshop in Naples, and let me tell you guys something I was BLOWN away by the quality.  The sound is impeccable and the playability was amazing.   The site is "http://www.labottegadelmandolino.com/new/" These guys mantain the Neapolitan tradition with top quality and passion put into their work.   Not only do they make these instruments, but they have an extreme passion for the Neapolitan classical music.  I tried the Magistrale and it was amazing.  To all the De Meglio and Vinaccia fans out there... Imagine a Vinaccia with the side holes of a De Meglio for unmatchable Southern Italian mandolin tone.  This Frankenstein will be coming alive SOON from this workshop!

----------


## Schlegel

Well, it certainly looks delightful.  Were you visiting Napoli, or did you run into an owner of an example elsewhere?

----------


## Malcolm G.

I stuck around visiting their site until the audio was finished.

Bravo.

 :Smile:

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

> Well, it certainly looks delightful.  Were you visiting Napoli, or did you run into an owner of an example elsewhere?


I ran into an owner of this mandolin in Toronto.  I live in Buffalo right now so I am only a stone's throw away from Toronto.  There are many traditional Italian musicians there.  I am in awe of this instrument.  I'm usually one that only gives approval to the vintage old mandolins, but this company has made me change my mind for once.  It's absolutely incredible.  Any players that want a beautiful tone and playability should SERIOUSLY consider one of these instruments.

----------


## Schlegel

Did he tell you what they cost? I didn't see any prices on the website yet, looks like it's still under construction.

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

> Did he tell you what they cost? I didn't see any prices on the website yet, looks like it's still under construction.


You can send an email to them in English and they'll respond to you.  Just tell them what mandolin you're interested in and they'll tell you everything.  They are very helpful and great guys.  I recently contacted them and it's great because not only do they get technical about their work, but they also talk very passionately about the music.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Any website that has an _arlecchino_ and all that wonderful _commedia dell'arte_ element is to my liking, right off the bat. Please tell us more about this lutherie. I, for one, would LOVE to know of more good, modern builders of bowlbacks.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## brunello97

Ah, Victor, sometimes we don't have to try to hard to imagine a Scaramuccia playing the mandolino......

Mick

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

Well basically guys these two luthiers have been building mandolins in Naples for over 30 years now.  They know the industry in and out and further more they know the classical Neapolitan music in and out.  This is a _very_ essential element that helps produce the products that sell today.  They know what tone is needed to fit the style, and they do _NOT_ cut corners in the slightest like many modern luthiers today.  The de Meglio holes on the side will be an element added to select versions of their instruments soon.  It adds in a beautiful "italian echo" and volume increase.  Please guys, EMAIL ALL YOUR QUESTIONS to them, even if they seem small and unnecessary, you will be pleasantly surprised to see how informative and helpful these guys are, to each and everyone of their customers.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Ah, Victor, sometimes we don't have to try to hard to imagine a Scaramuccia playing the mandolino...


Indeed, Mick. Each and every time we play _I Pagliacci_ at the opera, I look at the Harlequin onstage, strumming mindlessly his mandolin-prop, while the _violins_ in the orchestra play the "mandolin music", _pizzicato_ :-/

Nothing like the real thing, of course, but...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

Guys just a note I spoke with the representative today about the new mandolins.  And the De Meglio Vinaccia frankenstein is in the works.  Picture beautiful tone with an echo and volume not ever achieved before since the late 1800s.  I'm not going to lie guys, I am VERY excited about this.  This is the first time since the late 1800s that luthiers are becoming innovative BUT maintaining the classical Neapolitan bowlback tradition.  This is starting the fire to challenge all bowlback luthiers to create a better instrument than them.  The Neapolitan mandolin is coming back with a vengeance boys.  I can smell the revival of the Neapolitan mandolin, and I can foresee many luthiers competing against this in the future.  To all bowlback enthusiasts -- fasten your seatbelt as this ride is going to be fun.

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

BTW guys I don't know how to add a picture of myself on my profile so I'll attach one here, just for friendliness my friends.

----------


## Graham McDonald

How annoying. I was at the Calace factory last year and hunted around to find any other mandolin builders in Naples, and these guys are 100m away.

cheers

----------


## Jim Garber

It is always good news to hear of yet another luthier (or two) who builds our beloved style of mandolin. I am curious, tho: if they were building mandolins for 30 years, where did they work? Were they part of some other workshop? Why are we hearing about them only now?

I am not sure what you mean by cutting corners. Perhaps Calace may do so, but of the handful of bowlback makers in the world today (aside from such factories) most are small-shop makers who are strive to make excellent instruments.

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

> It is always good news to hear of yet another luthier (or two) who builds our beloved style of mandolin. I am curious, tho: if they were building mandolins for 30 years, where did they work? Were they part of some other workshop? Why are we hearing about them only now?
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by cutting corners. Perhaps Calace may do so, but of the handful of bowlback makers in the world today (aside from such factories) most are small-shop makers who are strive to make excellent instruments.


They have ALWAYS worked in Napoli, but they are not English speakers.... How could they get noticed if they weren't built on a big name like Vinaccia or Calace and they couldn't speak English???  Ask many Neapolitan mandolinists and you will see that all mandolinists in Naples know these guys.  So I decided that because of the quality of their instruments, they should become noticed and talked about more.  As for "cutting corners"  I mean that the Calace shop takes requests for mandolins months in advance... and then last minute, maybe a few weeks away from deadline they rush to finish the project as quickly as possible.  Ask any modern skilled Neapolitan mandolinist, as they will tell you the same about this modern version of this company.  You're better off going to La Bottega del Mandolino.  They are more passionate and caring about their work.

----------


## pdb

Thanks for sharing the luthier website.  It's great to have choices when searching for a new instrument.  As far as the Calace shop is concerned, they may cut corners, they may rush the build process (as you have suggested), but the end result appears to be a good representation of the company.  I am not saying the modern day Calace shop is putting out the same quality instrument as when Raffaele Sr. was in control of the company.  I am saying with the choices of small shops and luthiers making bowl backs today,  I believe Calace is making a competitive product and at less expense than many modern day luthiers/shops.
When I observe many of the mandolin orchestras around the world, I see many classico A's represented and to my eyes and ears, they are just fine.  As far as more recent Calace products, Joe Brent has a student who recently acquired a new Classico B and I believe she is delighted with it.  Also, Victor has a 5-6 year old no.26 that I believe he is still delighted with (setup excluded since this is a known sloppy area of the Calace shop and one that could/should be improved).  The setup of the instrument is really not an issue with me because I will have one set up for my desired string height and guage anyway.  I am not here to defend the Calace shop.  I am only pointing out that they appear to produce a very competitive instrument.  I don't believe professional musicians throughout the world would use their product and continue to purchase their product if it was bad.
The webste you have referenced does appear to have very nice instruments but the proof is always in the sound.  A couple of the instruments look like they share more than a few similarities with the Calace shop.  I am sure this is a fine shop and one that should be looked into for anyone pursuing a bowl back purchase.  I just don't think the Calace shop should be dismissed so easily.  Again, it's great to have more choices.  Thanks for sharing this with us.

----------


## Acquavella

It's nice to see that today's mandolinist has so many fine choices in regards to concert instruments. Not sure I would have stated that "the best new bowlbacks come from...". That is a pretty rich statement considering Gabriele Pandini makes incredible instruments. I use to have a Pandini when I first entered conservatory. That was an awesome instrument. Sometimes I wish that I still had it (as well as my Knorr and many others). Personally speaking I feel that the best mandolins come from Brian Dean at the moment. I have been amazed with everything that I've seen of his work (whether its bowlback or flatback). Also Daniel Larson has a very fine reputation for high end bowlbacks and early mandolins. 

What's interesting to me....when I first started classical mandolin, I would only consider playing a European made instrument. No ifs, ands, buts about it. Pandini was my first choice and first classical mandolin. NOW, however, my first choice for a new classical mandolin would be from a North American maker. Keeping it all in the family...so to speak...aside from that, the craftsmanship that I am seeing now is incredible and tastefull. It all depends on what one is looking for. If you are looking for an Embergher copy than I would go to Hendrik van den Broek, Netherlands. But for a powerfull concert (non-Embergher) bowlback I would look into Larson or Dean. Sawchyn looks to have made a fine bowlback as well. 

This is very unlike me....but I can safely say.....I'm happy to buy American. We are beyond the days of the early 1900 Regal/Strident instruments.

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

> It's nice to see that today's mandolinist has so many fine choices in regards to concert instruments. Not sure I would have stated that "the best new bowlbacks come from...". That is a pretty rich statement considering Gabriele Pandini makes incredible instruments. I use to have a Pandini when I first entered conservatory. That was an awesome instrument. Sometimes I wish that I still had it (as well as my Knorr and many others). Personally speaking I feel that the best mandolins come from Brian Dean at the moment. I have been amazed with everything that I've seen of his work (whether its bowlback or flatback). Also Daniel Larson has a very fine reputation for high end bowlbacks and early mandolins. 
> 
> What's interesting to me....when I first started classical mandolin, I would only consider playing a European made instrument. No ifs, ands, buts about it. Pandini was my first choice and first classical mandolin. NOW, however, my first choice for a new classical mandolin would be from a North American maker. Keeping it all in the family...so to speak...aside from that, the craftsmanship that I am seeing now is incredible and tastefull. It all depends on what one is looking for. If you are looking for an Embergher copy than I would go to Hendrik van den Broek, Netherlands. But for a powerfull concert (non-Embergher) bowlback I would look into Larson or Dean. Sawchyn looks to have made a fine bowlback as well. 
> 
> This is very unlike me....but I can safely say.....I'm happy to buy American. We are beyond the days of the early 1900 Regal/Strident instruments.


Well it's good you support your country, but as a Neapolitan I find it safe to say that no one can match the passion for building Neapolitan bowlbacks like true Neapolitans.  And you may ask "how can that be?  Music and woodworking is universal idiot !!!"  The answer is quite simple.  This tradition is OUR tradition, built by our forefathers and no one will _ever_ be able to match the pride and love that comes along with this tradition of ours.  The love chemistry amongst Neapolitans for their culture can not be matched anywhere in Italy. Punto e basta  :Smile:  That being said, we love and enjoy others that respect our tradition and want to experience it, but when it comes to who has the most passion and love for their work of Neapolitan instruments, well leave that one to us  :Smile:

----------


## Acquavella

Yes....I can see that you are very passionate....lol.

----------


## brunello97

Too bad this discussion is devolving into the type of conversation that seems to happen viz US vs Chinese made archtops.  :Frown:   It would be great if the discussion could develop more around real information and less around fervent opinions.  But that is just my opinion  :Wink: .  

I tend to be rather chauvinistic about most things Irish (and certainly Texan).  We should cut our friend James a bit of slack for his unabashed enthusiasm.  

Mick

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

Guys the fact of the matter is this, I was asked by the guys at La Bottega del Mandolino to not speak bad about other mandolin shops in Naples and I will respect this.  But the fact of the matter is that *other shops* are not *run* by skilled luthiers.  They have guys that do NOT know about luthier techniques and what not, yet they are in charge.  Years ago you *ALWAYS* had the master luthier in the shop looking over *EVERYTHING* the other newer or "mediocre" luthiers are working on.  You can give any good wood worker a little instruction on bowlbacks and a little hands on work to get the ball rolling, but this doesn't mean they have the experience other masters like the guys alla Bottega del Mandolino have.  Therefore, I am not trying to ARGUE that these guys are the best simply because they're neapolitan but rather informing you that these guys are the best because they have been working with extreme interest and passion into mandolins for over 30 years.  Are there great luthiers of the mandolin that are not italian?  Dave Hynds says it all.  The guy is a genius.  However, the point I'm getting at is if you guys want a QUALITY new  Neapolitan mandolin, rather it be with some new innovative neapolitan frankensteins or an old traditional copy, these guys should be SERIOUSLY considered.

----------


## Schlegel

While I can't speak to specific shops in Italy, the point about having businessmen instead of luthiers running shops is often true.  I think this is why the very best instruments seem to come from 1 or 2-man shops or small family size places.  Just look at how much work Roger Siminoff had to do to get Gibson to even admit to themselves that the 1970's instruments had fallen from the heights of the 20's and 30's quality.  Of course then sometimes the luthier is no businessman at all and puts himself out of business...  :Frown: 

I can not fault a man for loving an instrument developed and made in his homeland more than others, so James, if we argue a little with you, it's only because we also love Neapolitan style mandolins, wherever they are made.

----------


## brunello97

> I tend to be rather chauvinistic about most things Irish (and certainly Texan).  We should cut our friend James a bit of slack for his unabashed enthusiasm.  
> 
> Mick


Yikes, in reading other threads here, I am half inclined to rescind my suggestion.  Can we carry on conversations without so much ego?  So many brash, uninformed opinions?  This is not a football discussion group......James, I don't think it is your intention to alienate people but you appear to be doing just that.  It may be something for you to think about. (As easy as it may to think that way it is not always someone else who is at fault......)  I have corresponded with the gentlemen at La Bottega as well.  They seem so polite, gentile, so mature. No boasting, no bragging, no blanket opinions about things they have neither experienced nor done for themselves.  They prove themselves through their work, not through their mouths.  (Le opinioni sono come str**zi, che tutti noi abbiamo uno....)  Maybe more of that around here by all involved in our conversations would allow for more reasonable, informative discussion--one not solely based on opinion, conjecture or second-hand-news. (Victor, I am trying my hand this once to follow your model of a 'gentle exorcisim.')

Ease it on up, folks.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

We here in America are at a real disadvantage as to purchasing a modern Italian luthier's creation. While I now own two vintage examples each of the big three Italian luthiers as well as a Demeglio and a number of other Italian mandolins, my only contemporary-made Italian bowlback is my Pandini, which, at the moment is my main instrument for playing classical and Italian music. I was quite lucky to try Carlo Aonzo's Pandini as well as two mandolins he brought over for other friends. So I knew what I was getting when Carlo brought me mine.  

In any case, barring actually traveling over to Italy for that purpose, it is very difficult to try out any of the European luthier's instruments unless friends have them. 

No doubt Sr. Masiello and Caiazza make nice instruments but I can't imagine just buying one sight unseen. I could certainly consider one should I want to buy a quality instrument, but that would not happen any time soon. 

BTW, James, are you planning to buy one?

----------


## vkioulaphides

> We here in America are at a real disadvantage as to purchasing a modern Italian luthier's creation.


Enter the Ploy to End All Ploys, courtesy of my countrymen: expect euro-denominated mandolin-prices to translate to ~significantly~ less in terms of US$, and for quite a while. Perhaps time for me to get a spare Calace... ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

The Euro still seems to be around $1.24 which is about what it was when I bought my Pandini. You can never have too many Calaces or Neapolitan mandolins (or Roman ones, for that matter). Take it from someone who knows.

----------


## brunello97

> Enter the Ploy to End All Ploys, courtesy of my countrymen: expect euro-denominated mandolin-prices to translate to ~significantly~ less in terms of US$, and for quite a while. Perhaps time for me to get a spare Calace... ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Victor


'Fair play to you' as one of my (northern) Irish muses once sang, Victor. After 8 years courtesy of my former governor's (yikes, that is still hard to say) policy of emasculating the $ as part of fiscal policy I find the price of Illy coffee creeping back within reach.  Jim is right, the current .20/E difference translates into $400 savings on that hypothetical 2000E Calace.  Of course all that savings would be wiped out if it was being shipped from the UK. :Wink: 

Mick

----------


## vkioulaphides

To say nothing of the truly AMAZING deals that will sooner or later become available on _drachma_-denominated bowlbacks :-/ 

Cheers,

Victor (who bought his lovely Athenian, WITH hard case, for the equivalent of $150 in 2001, merely one year pre-euro!)

----------


## pdb

In addition to the more favorable euro/dollar exchange rate now, I just received a price list this week from Raffaele Jr..Calace is still using a 2007 price list.  It is a great time to be bowl back shopping.

----------


## napolimandolino

Hello dear friends of the Neapolitan mandolin, sorry our English.
We "La Bottega del Mandolino" thank you all for your considerations. We noticed that have been made many interesting talks and we felt it appropriate to intervene.
We tell you in clear and simple way: never want that we can discriminate the work of others, in what we do we put so much soul and art, and only those who heard or tried our instruments knows.

few words for a good knower...

It would be a great honor for us if you gave your opinion on our instruments.
Sincerely,

La Bottega del Mandolino

----------


## vkioulaphides

> The Euro still seems to be around $1.24 which is about what it was when I bought my Pandini.


The operative term being "still". Meanwhile, the EU is assembling committees of (alleged) experts  to examine fiscal policy in detail next... _October_ :-/ Relative to the split-second speed of the carry-trade between such liquid currencies as the euro (or the US dollar), October is a looooooooooooong way away.

In short, Jim: IMHO, go ahead, have Kurt restore your newly acquired Embergher. _Ceteris paribus_, the cost of his (truly) expert services will set you back less upon delivery of your freshly restored nightingale than it would have right now.

My $0.02 (dollar-denominated) worth...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Hello dear friends of the Neapolitan mandolin...
> 
> La Bottega del Mandolino


_Benvenuti!_

It is both a pleasure and an honor to be the first one to welcome you to this friendly corner of the Mandolin Café. I am sure that everyone here will be very interested in the instruments you build.

Victor

----------


## Schlegel

Non è necessario da chiedere scusa per il vostro inglese. Il mio italiano non è buono come era, ma dirò che cosa posso. Benvenuto al Caffè! I vostri strumenti sono molto bei, spero che posso viaggiare in Italia e sentirlo.

----------


## Jim Garber

I just heard from the makers. The prices are quite reasonable esp for the simplest model. The Distinto is 900/$1100; the Eccellente, 2000/$2400 and the Magistrale 2500/$3050. I just wish there were a way to try one out. I guess I would just have to go to Italy.  The OP is very quiet now... I hope he has not given up on us.

----------


## brunello97

Jim, there is an Alitalia flight out of JFK tomorrow at 5pm for $1575.  You could have yourself a Distinto (which looks pretty tempting) for about the price of that broke-top Vinaccia + repairs.  Back for Memorial Day.   

BTW I enjoy the model names.  They sound like the names of Cuban cigars.  (The mandole: Robusto.)  They do look very nice, and according to our friend, James, sound great.  We'll be in Liguria again in July but weren't planning on going south.  Hmmmm.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

I did not see that the makers (or their rep) chimed in here. 

Welcome to the Cafe!! Perhaps you will come to America and we can meet you and play some of your mandolins.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello and a special welcome to the mandolin makers of "La Bottega del Mandolino"!

Very nice that you have joint us here at the Mandolin Café. 
Please do 'update' us about your work and new instruments. From what I have seen they look to be have been made with great care for design, detail and playability. And although I personally have not played them or heard, I am sure, with all the care you put in your instruments, their sound will fine also! 

Congrats with your work and 
best greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## napolimandolino

Hello.
It's a pleasure for us to be part of this forum. 
Thank you all and especially to Alex Timmerman for his welcome address. As some of you know, we build mandolins, lutes and mandolins. We also carry out restoration work on antique instruments. To date, we have worked with important names of manufacturers of mandolins, with whom we collaborate again. And we can say we still have a good relationship with them. Our school belongs to the old school Raffaele Calace, with mixed characteristics of the Roman school of Luigi Antonio Embergher.
Our mandolins are indicated for those who, beyond beauty, are looking for a sound that  be capable to be strong, balanced, bright and mighty.
We believe,moreover, like you, that we must see to believe. Especially in this kind of things.
We will always honored and happy to be part of this forum. 
We hope to give a contributed, in our small, to who puts the soul in the music.

Best Greetings.


La Bottega del Mandolino
   Masiello - Caiazza

----------

